# Heatsinks?



## chefadam1 (May 7, 2008)

What would you folks expect the winning bid on 4 gold plated heat sink that are about 1.5 in square to be? They look to be entirely plated. :?:


----------



## Scott2357 (May 7, 2008)

It would be extremely unusual for heatsinks to be gold plated as it serves no useful purpose. I'm 99.9999 sure those are just anodized aluminum.


----------



## JustinNH (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, it wouldnt make too much sense to make the heat sinks to be gold plated... but i could be wrong


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 7, 2008)

Is this on ebay? Are you refering to the heat spreaders on 486 type cpu's?


----------



## chefadam1 (May 7, 2008)

Yes, they appear to be from the cpu and they appear to be gold plated. I hope they are since I won the auction!!!! :roll:


----------



## chefadam1 (May 7, 2008)

Here is the item # What do you think?


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 7, 2008)

Good luck :lol:


----------



## JustinNH (May 7, 2008)

chefadam1 said:


> Here is the item # What do you think?


Dont see a number, could you repost please?
Kinda curious now


----------



## chefadam1 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry, here it is # 230249247908 . Checking the mail....


----------



## banjags (May 8, 2008)

I have done a large amount of plated material in the past and given that your lot is only 200 grams I would not be surprise if the amount of gold there is almost unrecoverable. But who knows some of the telecom equipment can be pretty good.


----------



## chefadam1 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, there are those, too. Sorry, the heatsink auction is # 160236630007 . Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Scott2357 (May 8, 2008)

Ahhh... I saw those. I think they are fibre optic transceiver modules. I remember years ago a company I used to work for designed some PCI cards for the US Gov. using them. Back then (~20 years) they were very expensive parts but not for the gold. The outer shell serves as a heatsink, EMI and light shield for the module. Depending on the manufacturer some did have gold plating, albeit very very thin. First thing to do is test for gold. Probably not worth refining alone but combined with other scrap every little bit adds up. You got them cheap enough. Hopefully, worth what you paid. If not, consider the experience you'll gain invaluable.


----------



## chefadam1 (May 8, 2008)

Also, is there a generally accepted thickness limitation on gold plated jewelry that is worth or not worth recovering? For example, 50 mils, don't bother, 100 mils, go for it? I'm collecting info since I am thinking about getting into gold recovery.


----------



## banjags (May 8, 2008)

sure looks like gold but those would more than likely flash plate and a hundred pounds of them to make any significant amount of gold if it is infact gold and not just anodized aluminum... They are pretty but not worth the effort.


----------



## Scott2357 (May 8, 2008)

Oh, OK. On lot # 160236630007 I'm afraid I have to stand by my first guess as anodized aluminum.


----------



## chefadam1 (May 8, 2008)

Nuts! I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 8, 2008)

Definetely no gold on those. They were clearly misrepresented by the seller. You shouldn't have any trouble getting your money back if you file with ebay.


----------

